

C# on the iPad - DrJokepu
http://monotouch.net/iPad

======
vyrotek
Has anyone had an experience using MonoTouch in general? As a .Net developer
I'm very intrigued.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I've been playing with it and so far I'm impressed. You still have to learn
the individual iPhone API calls and adjust to the new environment but once you
get past that it's actually quite easy to use.

FYI: This e-book has helped a lot:
[http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/Building-iPhone-
and-i...](http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/Building-iPhone-and-iPod-
touch-Applications-for-the-NET-C-Developer-with-
MonoTouch.productCd-0470590734.html)

------
topbanana
The evaluation version is fully functional in the simulator, but you can't get
it onto a real device. $399 for the cheapest version. If they halved the price
I'd buy it, I'm sure many more would too.

~~~
DrJokepu
I suppose you have to make the decision if the time you save by working with
C# instead of Objectve-C (if there's any at all) is worth $400.

~~~
topbanana
I don't suppose anyone's still following this, but I borrowed a mac, and
installed monotouch. It's very impressive indeed. $400 is easy to justify at
work, but for free stuff at home not so much.

